# Majestic Jr. wraped with (BOW)



## JimH (Sep 3, 2012)

[attachment=10115][attachment=10116]Hello all! This is a majestic jr.The material is (BOW)
This one was done for the same lady that ordered the Majestic Sr.That I just posted.I am still trying to get the picture sizeing woked out.I am about to give up.Sorry about that.
Thanks for looking! Have a blessed day and happy turning!


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 8, 2012)

JimH said:


> Hello all! This is a majestic jr.The material is (BOW)
> This one was done for the same lady that ordered the Majestic Sr.That I just posted.I am still trying to get the picture sizeing woked out.I am about to give up.Sorry about that.
> Thanks for looking! Have a blessed day and happy turning!



Love the BOW - nice pen!


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice pen. BWO is not firing in my brain this morning. ?white oak......:wacko1:


----------



## DKMD (Sep 9, 2012)

Sweet stuff! BOW=Bethlehem Olive Wood.


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks, I really am out of it this AM. :dash2::dash2: BOW not BWO.


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 9, 2012)

Love BOW and it looks great with those componants. Very nice!!


----------



## JimH (Sep 10, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Nice pen. BWO is not firing in my brain this morning. ?white oak......:wacko1:


 Hello.It is BOW (bethlehem olive wood) I know that is spelled wrong. sorry! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## JimH (Sep 10, 2012)

JimH said:


> Vern Tator said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pen. BWO is not firing in my brain this morning. ?white oak......:wacko1:
> ...



Thanks to everyone for the kind words!


----------



## McBryde (Oct 9, 2012)

That's a great looking pen. You did a fantastic job on it.


----------



## JimH (Oct 9, 2012)

McBryde said:


> That's a great looking pen. You did a fantastic job on it.



Thanks for the kind words I really appreciate it.


----------

